# actionbar subtitle fade In



## Javandroid (8. Jun 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.

1. Wie kann Ich den actionbar_subtitle einfaden wie es neuerdings beispielsweise bei WhatsApp der fall ist? Habe bei google leider nicht dazu gefunden

2. Den subtitle initialisiere Ich ja bereits in der onStart bzw. onCreate, wie kann Ich zur Laufzeit den subtitle ändern? Beisoielsweise wie bei WhatsApp, dort wird in der kontaktliste ausgezählt wie viele kontakte in der Liste enthalten sind undentsprechend angezeigt.

Vielen Dank vorab.


----------



## dzim (10. Jun 2014)

Schau mal hier: Pushing the ActionBar to the next level - Cyril Mottier
Vielleicht kannst du auf die ActionBar auch ein TranslateY machen?

Flavien Laurent


Last but not Least: Action Bar | Android Developers
Suche hier mal nach "windowActionBarOverlay".
Das ist das wahrscheinlichste für deine Suche...


----------

